# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Trusted brand name for AI and PCT

## bkris

Admin. Please delete this thread if not allowed.

Howdy.. Newbie alert!!

Any recommendations on manufacturers for Arimidex , Clomid, Nolvadex pills? Having a hard time finding trusted manufacturers!!

Manufacturers seem to be more interested in popular products such as test, hCG etc lol  :Laughin': 

TIA!!

----------


## dpstore

> Admin. Please delete this thread if not allowed.
> 
> Howdy.. Newbie alert!!
> 
> Any recommendations on manufacturers for Arimidex , Clomid, Nolvadex pills? Having a hard time finding trusted manufacturers!!
> 
> Manufacturers seem to be more interested in popular products such as test, hCG etc lol 
> 
> TIA!!


for those kind of products go with pharma brands

----------


## bkris

Thanks dpstore. What brands are good? I keep hearing about Dragon and Balkan. Though my source is out of stock with Balkan.

----------


## dpstore

> Thanks dpstore. What brands are good? I keep hearing about Dragon and Balkan. Though my source is out of stock with Balkan.


Reason for balkan and most brand of stock issue is because of raws factory not producing right now in china so be careful now with UGL brands that claim everything is freshly produced go with pharma products

----------


## clarky.

Hi bkris, as already said Pharma products are aways best for your Ai and PCT.

----------

